# Delivery Date



## jazzerguy

We own a 2018 Model 3 (wife) I ordered a Model 3 on May 3. I have a delivery window estimate of June 12 - June 19. Are these estimates reliable? 

Thanks!


----------



## FRC

jazzerguy said:


> We own a 2018 Model 3 (wife) I ordered a Model 3 on May 3. I have a delivery window estimate of 6/12/19. Are the dates accurate?
> 
> Thanks!


Probably not precise, but accurate within reason. You can almost be assured that you'll get delivery before quarter's end.


----------



## jazzerguy

FRC said:


> Probably not precise, but accurate within reason. You can almost be assured that you'll get delivery before quarter's end.


Thanks much! My post should have read 6/12 - 6/19. I see you have white/white. That's what I ordered . Do you like it?


----------



## garsh

jazzerguy said:


> Are these estimates reliable?


No. Don't rely on those dates.
Tesla is quite likely to keep changing them.
Ask @SoFlaModel3


----------



## shareef777

Absolutely not. My initial dates (ordered 5/12) said 6/7-6/30. Over the course of two weeks it kept being pushed back by a day till a couple days ago when it went to 6/14-6/30. Then yesterday I got prompted to accept the fact that it doesn't have radar, had a VIN assigned and shows delivery 6/4-6/10.


----------



## FRC

jazzerguy said:


> Thanks much! My post should have read 6/12 - 6/19. I see you have white/white. That's what I ordered . Do you like it?


I love my car, and I don't wish to rain on your parade. But if I could have a do-over I'd get the white interior in a black car. It's just so tough keeping the bug splats cleaned of the front end.


----------



## jazzerguy

FRC said:


> I love my car, and I don't wish to rain on your parade. But if I could have a do-over I'd get the white interior in a black car. It's just so tough keeping the bug splats cleaned of the front end.


Did you have the front end covered with clear protective material?


----------



## FRC

jazzerguy said:


> Did you have the front end covered with clear protective material?


yes 3m ppf


----------



## jazzerguy

FRC said:


> Probably not precise, but accurate within reason. You can almost be assured that you'll get delivery before quarter's end.


I presume you recommend doing that. Full front? And still hard to clean. Hmmmm


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> No. Don't rely on those dates.
> Tesla is quite likely to keep changing them.
> Ask @SoFlaModel3


From 10:30 pm last night to 8:30 am this morning…


----------



## shareef777

SoFlaModel3 said:


> From 10:30 pm last night to 8:30 am this morning…
> 
> View attachment 38729
> View attachment 38730


Ouch, wonder if it's because they're keeping production focused on the Y. That's quiet a swing to push it back a whole month.


----------



## Klaus-rf

FRC said:


> But if I could have a do-over I'd get the white interior in a black car. It's just so tough keeping the bug splats cleaned of the front end.


Are you suggesting that bugs avoid hitting black cars?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

shareef777 said:


> Ouch, wonder if it's because they're keeping production focused on the Y. That's quiet a swing to push it back a whole month.


I think (pure speculation on my part) that they're having major supply chain and logistics issues, which if true certainly lines up with the rest of the manufacturing world right now.


----------



## sirwm

I guess I got really lucky.

I ordered a red Model Y on 6/1/21, and took delivery on 6/3/21.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

sirwm said:


> I guess I got really lucky.
> 
> I ordered a red Model Y on 6/1/21, and took delivery on 6/3/21.
> 
> View attachment 38740


Congrats! My guess someone rejected the car. Don't read too much into that (it doesn't have to be negative reasons against the car), but Tesla will automatically look for someone else to match that car against in the closest proximity.


----------



## shareef777

sirwm said:


> I guess I got really lucky.
> 
> I ordered a red Model Y on 6/1/21, and took delivery on 6/3/21.
> 
> View attachment 38740


Congrats. How many miles does it have? Curious as a whole slew of "new" Y popped up into existing inventory, but they're all 1k+ miles.


----------



## sirwm

shareef777 said:


> Congrats. How many miles does it have? Curious as a whole slew of "new" Y popped up into existing inventory, but they're all 1k+ miles.


just 17 miles on the car when I picked it up.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

sirwm said:


> just 17 miles on the car when I picked it up.


Awesome!


----------



## Rscraft

Tesla estimated delivery dates are a joke at best, massively frustrating to say the least. I ordered a Model S long range in Feb, first delivery date said May, then in April it changed to June-July. First of July it changed to August, now it doesn’t even list a date. And with Tesla’s exemplary customer communication, I have no idea when or even if I’ll ever get it.


----------



## KnightRiderKitt

Rscraft said:


> Tesla estimated delivery dates are a joke at best, massively frustrating to say the least. *I ordered a Model S long range in Feb, first delivery date said May, then in April it changed to June-July. First of July it changed to August, now it doesn't even list a date. And with Tesla's exemplary customer communication, I have no idea when or even if I'll ever get it.*


I'll second this. I ordered my S Plaid in March and they first said 10-14 weeks. Since ordering, they've changed and/or removed the dates completely more than a half dozen times. On this past Wednesday a date or August reappeared in the morning and by afternoon that date was removed with no replacement date showing. Like *Rscraft*, I have no idea when or even if I'll ever get it. My delivery center did tell me that they have not seen any S's come in with the 19 in. wheels yet (the way I ordered it), so I am hoping they'll start seeing them come in shortly.......probably wishful thinking though. I've also pretty much given up the idea that I'll be able to take in on vacation this year. I've kept changing and then putting off scheduling it because of the uncertainty of the delivery dates. I'll probably end up taking one of my ICE vehicles.....BOO!


----------



## Mike27

jazzerguy said:


> We own a 2018 Model 3 (wife) I ordered a Model 3 on May 3. I have a delivery window estimate of June 12 - June 19. Are these estimates reliable?
> 
> Thanks!


Not even close. We order one June 8th and after several changes is now November 22nd


----------



## Boston_Pilot

Mike27 said:


> Not even close. We order one June 8th and after several changes is now November 22nd


I'll jump in, July 9th M3SR+ current delivery 08-24-22 to 09-06-22. It's changed at least 12 times. No VIN.
Currently (08/16/22) Sept. 1st to Sept. 21st.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

This is not exclusive to Tesla … there is high demand mixed with parts/chip shortages and supply chain issues all over due to the pandemic. I wish they wouldn’t share dates since they simply have no clue until the VIN is assigned and then frankly it’s still a bit of a crapshoot with transporting the car from the factory to you.


----------

